# “Mom” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (May 25, 2019)

Welcome one and all to awkwardness 2.0. Our winning entry by but a hair, *Mom’s Crop*, was written by moi. I must admit that I was fearful my choice of prompt would flop, but it resulted in a wonderful array of very well wrought works. All of them. The pickins’ were sweet indeed this month, and for that reason, I’m both honored and surprised that my entry won. And I must be honest and also admit that I had to go with Plan B because Plan A was a contrary piece of crap that refused to be molded into acceptable form. It’s a double blessing when an initial failure results in a happy ending. But per usual, I’m ranting. Sorry. 

I will receive this month’s Laureate and again have the honor of selecting our next prompt. There’s no way I can pick two decent prompts in a row, and given the amount of quality entries, “Mom” did more than alright, so please prepare yourselves to be confounded by some awful topic. History dictates we’re all doomed.

My heartfelt thanks for all who voted for my piece, it is one that’s very close to my heart, especially since I didn’t curse once. Just kidding, you all know why I’m so attached to it. And thanks to all of our participants, you guys outdid yourselves and I’m of the opinion two entries were better than mine. I’ll divulge which for a nominal fee, lol. 

*And now I invite you all to break your silence and share whatever comments/critiques or "Likes" you may have been withholding in the [URL="https://www.writingforums.com/threads/182849-quot-Mom-quot-Voting-Thread"]voting thread[/URL].*


----------



## midnightpoet (May 26, 2019)

Way to go, CD.  Let's hope you remain your humble self.:grin:


----------



## Darkkin (May 26, 2019)

Well penned, well earned!


----------



## Gumby (May 26, 2019)

Congrats, sis! Love that poem, it hits close to home for me these days.


----------



## apple (May 26, 2019)

You must have received so much love from Mom. What a beautiful daughter. A painful, loving poem. Love and hugs. S


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 26, 2019)

These poems were all great, congrats Chester's Daughter!


----------



## Firemajic (May 27, 2019)

Congratulations ! Your fabulous poem felt so honest and intimate, that is what makes this a memorable poem... a haunting poem...so well done...


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 28, 2019)

My apologies for the delay my dears. A huge storm on Sunday evening resulted in the following: “Fios is currently reporting service interruptions in your area”. I know I’ve said it countless times, but I’m prompted to say it yet again. I hate frigging Fios. Nothing but problems.

I greatly appreciate everyone’s generous and touching words. For once, I’m not going to start a rant, if I do, I’ll begin to blubber and we know I don’t do that. At least not where anyone can see. Please know that your words have touched me likely more than my poem has touched anyone. That’s how deep it runs, and I thank you all with every fiber of my being. And with that, these eyes are brimming so it’s shhh for me. Hugs.


----------



## jenthepen (May 28, 2019)

There is honesty and genuine emotion in this poem but it was the gentle empathy and unconditional love shining through the words that swung it for me. A worthy win, CD.


----------



## toddm (May 29, 2019)

On a roll aren’t you CD? Congrats on another well deserved win - lots of great imagery in this one, I especially liked “resplendent in a battered lawn chair”


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 1, 2019)

Aw gosh, I'm blushing. Thank you both a billion times.


----------

